# Flying Tankers



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2014)

Gap-filler for Canada or permanent solution?



> Voyager Refuels US Marine Corps AV-8B Harriers
> 
> 
> (Source: Air Tanker Ltd.; issued Oct 15, 2014)
> ...



Contract with the AirTanker group to supply the same services for the RCAF, both domestically and abroad.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2014)

Damn, I thought this thread was going to be about Crewmen and hover tanks!


----------

